

Show HN: ThemeForest for Twitter Bootstrap - rk0567
https://bootstrapthemes.me/

======
materialhero
Site looks good, but you might want to hold off "launching" until you've got a
few more themes up there. As is, I'm assuming the HN audience is your desired
customer base? First impressions are big, and if everyone sees a barren
wasteland of a themes market, you're probably not going to be first on their
mind when they're looking to spend money. My suggestion is to find as many
bootstrap developers as you can, let them know about your site and it's payout
split. Try relaunching with 20+ themes. Keep up the good work!

~~~
jorts
I completely agree. Finding just one theme on there was really disappointing.
At least make a dozen or so yourself and post them up there if you can't find
anyone else that wants to be one of the first posters.

------
tehwebguy
Agree with the others that say you should get some more themes in the system.
I just submitted a theme based on my site to help out!

~~~
rk0567
Thanks for the suggestion, and I'll checkout your theme!

------
murrain
<https://wrapbootstrap.com/>

